# Did you notice on your 5D Mark III (ISO settings)



## nauliv (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello All,

I was using my 5D Mark II for 3 years, before I traded it for the 5D Mark III (just couldn't resist the in-camera HDR!). It is running the latest firmware.

Now that I have been using it for several months, I have notice something undeniable: for the same speed/apperture/lighting conditions; I will have to crank up the ISO a LOT MORE on the Mark III than the Mark II (or even a 6D).
When looking at the RAW image and zooming in, there's no additional grain; so i'm starting to wonder: either..

1) Canon increased the ISO range (100~6,400 for the Mark II vs. 100~25,600 for the MarkIII), but in reality the sensitivity between each ISO increment is much lower on the Mark III
2) I got a defective Mark III on my hands....

Any similar experiences out there ?...

Thanks!!!


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 11, 2013)

Never had any of the other cameras, but so far my 5DM3 is performing well and I shoot most everything at iso 100. I know that doesn't help you, sorry.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2013)

Without photos with exif data intact and side by side scene capture comparisons, it's tough to say. 

With that on the table, you should know that the ISO scale is standardized and does not vary wildly AFAIK. ISO 100 is ISO 100. ISO 400 on a Nikon body will expose the same as ISO 400 on a canon body (same shutter speed/aperture). 

So if you REALLY feel like its different and can qualify it using a different camera or two (even a crop frame), the exposures should be pretty similar. Otherwise I would assume you have a defective camera or started using a CPL and its cutting out 1/3rd of a stop of light.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^ that's definately not true.  I know my olympus pen was more than half a stop out.  "look! iso performace almost as good as APS-C.... if we almost double what we call each ISO setting, which is not cheating all!" grr..

Anyway DXO mark actually measure these things;

Actually looks like the mk3 is quite a bit closer to true iso than the mk2 though...







I know they all look quite close together, but remember each horisonal line is a whole stop, so for instance, the E-P3 is a lot closer to the stop below selected than it is to the selected, eg ISO3200 selected on the camera is closer to real ISO 1600 than 3200


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Compared to the 60D I had before going to the 5D3, I think the ISOs match up the same.  As I had moved to all EF glass, I didn't have to switch glass when I upgraded 3 months ago.  Shooting under similar conditions at church, at ISO 1600 on both cameras, I either had to shoot at under 1/60th or push the ISO to 'noisy' on the 60D.  The 5D3 solved the problem, and I routinely shoot with ISO 5000 or faster with less noise than the 60D.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 13, 2013)

I am finding it is about the same as my other comparable cameras.


----------



## nauliv (Mar 2, 2013)

thank you all for your responses. i think i'm going to bring it to the nearest canon office, to have it checked out...


----------

